# The City of Tar



## Dirty Rig (Dec 27, 2013)

A long time ago, some roaddawg I can't remember or picture crawled this passage (evidently from Jarodowski, whom I only know from 'The Holy Mountain') into my notebook, and it became a teary-eyed toast I rasied to every friend I made on the road I knew I would never see again, though neither of us would admit to that grim fact. I'd like to share it with you all now.

“Once upon a time long long time ago there was a mystical city called Tar.. And at that time all the cities were intact and flourishing, there were no ruins, because the final war had not yet begun. When the great catastrophe occurred, all the cities crumbled.. except Tar.. Tar still exists. If you know where to look for it you will find it. And when you get there you will be presented with wine and water and you could play with a gramophone. When you get there, you will help harvest grapes and you will pick up scorpions hidden under white rocks. When you get there, you will know eternity. You’ll see a bird that drinks one drop of water from the ocean every hundred years. When you get there, you’ll understand life. You’ll become a cat, phoenix, swan, elephant,baby and an old man. You’ll be alone and accompanied. You’ll love and be loved, you’ll be everywhere, and yours will be the seal of seals. As you approach the future, you’ll find ecstasy, and it will never abandon you.”

May you, my friends, someday find Tar. I'll keep looking and look forward to seeing you on the path. Even now, old and fat, I can't raise a brew to this toast without a single tear. Seeya there!

-Dirty Rig


----------

